# Honda es6500 puts out 150v/300v



## flkeysff (Jul 28, 2016)

I have a es6500k1 A-A generator that I have tested the voltage and found that my 120v outlets are putting out 157v and my 240v outlet is putting out 305v. I have checked the rpm of the engine and it is running at 3550 rpms. Also when this generator sits for about two to three hours it will not produce electricity. I plug in a drill and re-energize the field. That method works instantly. I have removed the brushes and they move freely and cleaned the slip rings. Could this all be a problem with the AVR or should I look for something else? Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## flkeysff (Jul 28, 2016)

Found the problem with the generator not producing electricity at start up, the brush wire screws had become loose, tighten them back down after checking the ohms at the brushes which read 65ohms and fired the generator up and instant power. however I still have the problem with the generator producing 163v and 324v ( I brought the no load idle to 3750 as per the manual.). Can this be a 50hz generator and not a 60hz? Or am I still having and issue with the AVR? Please give me some suggestions. Thanks


----------



## flkeysff (Jul 28, 2016)

Tested the voltage at the brushes and it read 121v dc while running, so according to the manual I need to replace the AVR. the manual states is should be around 25v dc. Does that sound correct?


----------



## flkeysff (Jul 28, 2016)

Well since there doesn't seemed to be a whole lot of activity on this site at least in regards to my question, I went ahead and ordered an AVR. I will post if that fixes my problem and maybe it will help someone else.


----------



## flkeysff (Jul 28, 2016)

Ok replaced the AVR and the voltage is now 120.5 and 240.7. So this was my problem. Hope this may help someone else.


----------

